# I'm confused re feeding amounts!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

When Barney was on Natural Instinct the amount to feed was clear from their website. Now he's on Nutriment and I'm not sure how much he should have. He's 7.7 kg now, how do I know what his adult weight will be? I've got charts that say 200 gms per day and others that say 400, so I'm confused. 

He's coming up to 6 months so will be having 2 meals a day soon. 

Thanks!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would go with 400g per day. That will be roughly double what he will need as an adult. Just moniter his weight weekly (pets at home have scales) or at your vet if that's closest and adjust accordingly but 400g is where I would start.
Also the amount of food need won't change just by changing from one brand of raw to another. It will be the same.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Karen, I don't know why I suddenly got very confused!


----------

